# Are Litoria Fallax availible is SA?



## UUserMeLiam (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if Litoria Fallax were availible for sale in South Australia?

This is because i have just recently received been given a Fallax from the petshop!! Well i ask for it anyways.. The frog was originally a banana box frog and was given to the petshop from the fruitshop just up the road... It was there for about 4 weeks in quarantine and before they gave it to the fauna research centre i asked for it and it was given to be free of charge! I technically adopted the frog.

I want to be able to give him some friends or even a partner  (Although i will not be able to sell them) 

Also i have nevee seen these frogs for sale in SA!! I have seen the followin:

-Southern Brown tree frog and taddies

-Perons tree frog tadpoles

-Red eyed tree frogs (Only seen them once)

-Green tree frogs and tadpoles

-Spotted marsh frogs and tadpoles

-Pobblebonks and tadpoles

These are the frogs i have seen for sale... So if anyone has information on places they have seen these frogs for sale? Private breeders? Or even places selling them now! I will be very happy! 

So Are Litoria Fallax for sale in South Australia?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 9, 2011)

You will need to get yourself a licence if you wish to keep them as they are not on the exempt species list, infact officially speaking you shouldn't even be keeping the one you have currently.


----------



## UUserMeLiam (Oct 9, 2011)

*?*

Umm but in SA you dont need a license to keep frogs...

Of any kind... well i know nothing about a frog license in SA


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 10, 2011)

The information I looked up for SA suggested you did, I'll see if I can find the page

According to this page:
Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Keep and Sell Permits
you are required to have a permit for any species not on the exempt list, if you look you'll see there are two species of frog on the exempt list which suggests that you must have a permit for any other frog species.

Where did you get told that you didn't need a licence?


----------



## UUserMeLiam (Oct 10, 2011)

Well that website does not make sense at all,

What that website suggests is that you need a permit to take Southern Bell frog (Endangered species) from the wild but then if you want to keep one petstore bought you dont need a license ......... I find this website very unreliable.. With holding one captive you must keep the receipt to show that you have purchased not taken the frog from the wild..

Oh and this website suggests that you can take animals from the wild as the title is ''Native animals in captivity''.... For some animals you will need a keep and sales permit to take them then sell them if they breed... This is for some species... The exempt list does not require a keep and sales permit as you must only buy them in captivity.... Or take them from the wild with a special permit required.... 


A keep and sales permit is required if you are keeping an animal(s) and you are wanting to breed them.. Thats why its called the 'keep and sales permit', This is to captive breed the animals and sell them to other people 'These people selling the animals will have to have a keep and sales permit' But the person buying does not, Unless they want sell the animal(s) if they have bred, they must purchase a keep and sales permit then* to sell the animal.


----------



## Dannyboi (Oct 10, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> The information I looked up for SA suggested you did, I'll see if I can find the page
> 
> According to this page:
> Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Keep and Sell Permits
> ...


You only require a license to keep protected animals not on the exempt list in South Australia. Only 2 Species of Frogs in South Australia are protected. The Southern Bell Frog and Smooth Frog and they are on the exempt list. So no permits for any species of frog is required in South Australia. I have even checked with Fauna permits when I was importing frogs. 
Liam you can get plenty more than you have listed. I have also seen 

Magnificent Tree Frogs
White Lipped Tree Frogs
Dainty Tree Frogs
Gillens Tree Frogs
Golden Bell Frogs
Painted Burrowing Frogs
Just a matter of the right time of year and looking around.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome, wish it was that easy up here! The website is a bit misleading isn't it. 


Just for your interest I did find an old posting from someone in NSW selling fallax so they obviously around, just a matter of finding them.


----------



## UUserMeLiam (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah that website is a little odd... hahaha 

Anyways some daintys would be awesome! But i have never seen them.... I here that past adelaide into the Elizabeth region... (Dunno what to call it) Is where many of the petshops sell frogs.. Unlike down South of adelaide....

Aggies i hear tends to get a variety of species... feathers and fins (Or maybe the other way round) Gets bells and perons as they breed there own frogs. So yeah i guess its a matter of looking but many people on Frogs.org.au Community Forum have never seen fallax for sale in SA... Which sucks.. I have never Seen Daintys for sale... And only once i have seen Red eyes for sale... Like 4 years ago.... Nor gillens, white lipped or Mags... Maybe i just look at the worst times XD

This summer i will be searching the petshops for Tropical frogs.. AS i want some!

Cheers,
Liam

And DannyBoi if you ever see any Daintys or Red eyes or Fallax for sale, Could you please pm me  It would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Dannyboi (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a problem. No idea if they still have them but Pets Everywhere was advertising Dainty's I only had a quick look but they may have been Fallax with the wrong sticker  Red Eyes were bred this year by a few people but most had no luck rearing the taddies I think there were 9 that made it I got 5. (there may have been more but I did look thoroughly. Aggies is Great never been there but when I call looking for frogs the guy always knows where to look or he has them.


----------



## UUserMeLiam (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill probably be going to Aggies tomorrow, seeing mums friends so i may aswell take the chance to look in the petshop 

Also Pets everywhere only has GTF's well this was maybe 3 weeks ago so... Maybe they go some different frogs in now XD!

Anyways ill ask people at aggies see what info i can get 

Cheers,
Liam


----------

